# Artık



## ZouZax

This word is so commonly used in sentences & I dont really understand its meaning; Ive looked in several grammar books & they all say that its a word that 'signifies a turning point': can anyone enlighten me a little bit more? 

Sincerely,
Confused!


----------



## Adam S.

adv.  anymore, no longer, no more, at that

I would like to say 'already'.


----------



## ZouZax

Ive heard people translate it as 'no longer', etc. but for example, in these two sentences:

1: Gidelim artık!

2: Cok kötü öksürüyorsun. Artık sigarayı bırakmalısın.

it cannot be translated as such, which is why I feel there is a bigger meaning that I am not grasping


----------



## Adam S.

gidiyorum *artık* - I'll go along *now*

http://www.tureng.com/search/artık


----------



## ZouZax

thanks for your help!


----------



## Christo Tamarin

There is a loanword from Turkish in Bulgarian *ZapArtık* whose meaning I cannot explain in English.

I have two additional questions:

Q1: *ZapArtık* in English?

Q2: What does *Zap *mean in Turkish?


----------



## Adam S.

Запъртък  – нисък човек (локално), общо – развалено яйце
Запъртък – развалено яйце

Запъртък - подлец
Запъртък - тухлое яйцо
По-русски портачить означает портить (to corrupt, to damage, to deform)
Запортачить - совершенная форма глагола портачить


----------



## Volcano

ZouZax said:


> Ive heard people translate it as 'no longer', etc. but for example, in these two sentences:
> 
> 1: Gidelim artık!
> 
> 2: Cok kötü öksürüyorsun. Artık sigarayı bırakmalısın.
> 
> it cannot be translated as such, which is why I feel there is a bigger meaning that I am not grasping



*1. Let's go now!

2. You  cough very bad.You shouldn't smoke anymore*


----------



## hasansabri

1: Gidelim artık!

2: Cok kötü öksürüyorsun. Artık sigarayı bırakmalısın.

it cannot be translated as such, which is why I feel there is a bigger meaning that I am not grasping 

*1- it is time we went/left or we had better go now/ we should go now/let's go now!*
*2-You are coughing very bad.You had better stop smoking!*


----------



## tulpan

ZouZax said:


> This word is so commonly used in sentences & I dont really understand its meaning; Ive looked in several grammar books & they all say that its a word that 'signifies a turning point': can anyone enlighten me a little bit more?
> 
> Sincerely,
> Confused!


 
I would also translate it  as "from now on".

There is a very famous old Turkish song called "Artık sevmeyecegim" (I will not love from now on)... too many deceptions

May be you can find the song in youtube. ...


----------



## tulpan

Christo Tamarin said:


> There is a loanword from Turkish in Bulgarian *ZapArtık* whose meaning I cannot explain in English.
> 
> I have two additional questions:
> 
> Q1: *ZapArtık* in English?
> 
> Q2: What does *Zap *mean in Turkish?


 
Zapartık in Bulgarian means _little girl/little boy_.

As far as I know we do not use the word *ZapArtık* in Turkish and it would not mean anything in Turkish. We have though another word which is very similar and it is called: ZIBIDIK It would give more or less the same meaning but it is used very rarely and only in certain regions.

*Zıbıdık *velet
*Zıbıdık *çocuk


----------



## Christo Tamarin

tulpan said:


> Christo Tamarin said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a loanword from Turkish in Bulgarian *ZapArtık* whose meaning I cannot explain in English.
> 
> I have two additional questions:
> 
> Q1: *ZapArtık* in English?
> 
> Q2: What does *Zap *mean in Turkish?
> 
> 
> 
> Zapartık in Bulgarian means _little girl/little boy_.
> 
> As far as I know we do not use the word *ZapArtık* in Turkish and it would not mean anything in Turkish. We have though another word which is very similar and it is called: ZIBIDIK It would give more or less the same meaning but it is used very rarely and only in certain regions.
> 
> *Zıbıdık *velet
> *Zıbıdık *çocuk
Click to expand...

The primary meaning of the Bulgarian *ZapArtık* has been already provided by Adam S. On the other hand, I have already the answer of my 1st question: Bulgarian *ZapArtık* is *addle egg *in English. The meaning _little girl/little boy_ is secondary and additional and offensive. 

Obviously, I was wrong to connect *ZapArtık *with Turkish *Artık.* So, my 2nd question has a negative answer: *Zap *has no meaning in Turkish.

Anyway, *ZapArtık *(*addle egg*) could be *ziyan artık yumurta* in Turkish, I suppose*.* How is it really?


----------



## hasansabri

might be *çürük/bozuk/ yumurta*


----------



## Ansonesque

I would say that a very general way to translate would be, "now." For example -



> 1: Gidelim artık!



Let's go now! 

or

Let's go already! (implying that 'we should have gone before now')



> 2: Cok kötü öksürüyorsun. Artık sigarayı bırakmalısın.



Your cough is really bad. You should really quit smoking now. (implying that you should have done so before now)


----------



## Rallino

*Artık* also means *excess, waste* ! 

I know it's not the meaning you're looking for but I thought it'd be good for you to know it as well. 

ex: Artık maddeler doğayı kirletebilir. = Waste materials can pollute the nature.


----------

